# AudioSource AMP 5.3A monoblock



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anybody used the AudioSource AMP 5.3A monoblock power amplifiers? For $400 delivered a pair would provide clean 150 Watts per channel into 8 Ohms for a stereo setup. $1000 for a 5.1 system. I am considering maybe buying five for a 5.1 minus the .1 system with stacked New Large Advents for fronts and surrounds, and two New Large Advents stacked on their sides under the screen for the center channel. That would be 250 Watts per channel into 4 Ohms. I don't think I'd need a sub with ten 10" woofers, do you? :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> I don't think I'd need a sub with ten 10" woofers, do you?


Unless you were just kidding around.... I don't think the Advents are gonna have near the extension you will want and/or could have with a dedicated sub. Not to mention placement will hinder any room gain.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Actually, the Large Advent is reknown for its bass reproduction. Testing has shown it will reproduce low distortion bass to 20 Hz. If anything the bass in such a double Advent five channel system might be overwhelming to the listener. I agree placement might be a problem. Stacked double Advents do take up some room, well oh OK, they are quite imposing. I've seen the calculations for room gain, but I have not seen an adequate description of room and cabin gain. Could you point me in the right direction? Never stop learning.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The best way I can describe taking advantage of room gain is to take a sub, put it in the middle of the room and take a measurement. Then move it to the corner and take another measurement. Generally, probably 100% of the time, it will be quite noticeable. I don't understand or can't begin to explain the physics of it all, although it's probably not near as complicated as I might assume it is.

Maybe it would be a good question to start a thread on ... What is room gain?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks, I did so under Home Audio Acoustics.


----------

